# How do you say Beau?



## Gregriii (Aug 9, 2014)

I say "Beau" I've heard that some people says Bo or Be?, and you?


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 9, 2014)

Bee-u. Like in 'beautiful'. 

omg ur wrong stop calling him that its not correct!!!!!!

no.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

bo. the bee-u pronounciation is weird to me


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2014)

Bow.

I don't think it's bee-u...

In french it's pronounced as "bow" and it means handsome.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 9, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Bow.
> 
> I don't think it's bee-u...
> 
> In french it's pronounced as "bow" and it means handsome.



I know It's probably not, but I just got used to saying it, haha.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 9, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Bee-u. Like in 'beautiful'.



OH, LOL, IT'S TRUE. But I will say to him Beau always xd (At least, in my game he's called lope so I don't have problems during pronuntiation D


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

Bay-u


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 9, 2014)

I've always pronounced "Beau" as "Bo". "Bee-u" is just too weird to me.


----------



## Toot (Aug 9, 2014)

Bee u? Lol I always say boh like in bow and arrow. XD


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 9, 2014)

bee-u like beautiful. i've gotten use to it and tbh it sounds way cuter than bo.


----------



## cIementine (Aug 9, 2014)

*Byoo

I know it's incorrect pronunciation, but it's just my preference. I can't bring myself to attempt to say it correctly*


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2014)

ok so when I read it, in my head I pronounce it like Beew as in Beautiful, but when I actually say it alloud I say Bow as in bow tie


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm probably the only one who pronounces it as "bay-u".


----------



## cacticrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

i say be-you! i'm probably wrong tbh


----------



## Cristian (Aug 9, 2014)

jajajajaj i say " Bo" xDDD


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 9, 2014)

I pronounce Beau as "bow" because I know a type company that starts with Beau in it's name and we pronounce it as "bow" xD


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Down in the south we have homecoming things and a man in contention (one of which was me) was referred to as a beau. That beau is pronounced "bo", so I kinda assumed that was the correct way to pronounce it since both Beau and beau are spelled the same. xD


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 9, 2014)

I just say Bo. That's also a way to write the name Beau in Dutch ^^


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 9, 2014)

Bo/Bow, parce-qu'il est beau, et tr?s mignon.

Anything else sounds kind of redneck-y to me. and by that I mean stupid.

.....

I'm sorry.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 9, 2014)

I like "boo" because it sounds cute, but I would normally say "bow."


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 9, 2014)

Bow. I've never ever heard it pronounced as "beeu" (as in beautiful).
I tested it in game and used my megaphone to shout Bow. No response. I said like beee-uu and he responded.
y u do dis acnl???


----------



## Story (Aug 9, 2014)

B-eew o3o


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 9, 2014)

I say Beau as in 'beautiful'. Saying 'Bo' seems really weird to me, and he doesn't respond to the Megaphone if I say that.


----------



## mayordan (Aug 9, 2014)

bow or bo 
anyone who says beau as in beautiful is wrong


----------



## Saylor (Aug 9, 2014)

"Bow"


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 9, 2014)

"Bow", the French way.


----------



## Aerious (Aug 9, 2014)

Beau is pronounced as Bo.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 9, 2014)

I've always pronounced it as Bow.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 9, 2014)

"Bow", as in something you tie with a ribbon.


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 9, 2014)

byoo

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayordan said:


> bow or bo
> anyone who says beau as in beautiful is wrong



ik its wrong i just got used to it and i cant get un-used to it


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 9, 2014)

Beau as "Bee u". Here it says differently:http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Beau


----------



## doveling (Aug 9, 2014)

aha i've always wondered this..
i try to call beau on he speaker, but then i realize that i don't know how to pronounce his name :<


----------



## Alyssiameow (Aug 9, 2014)

Since im french i say (bow) because beau mean handsome/ pretty (but for man only) ^^


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2014)

I always read it like bee yoo. a very soft y though. I'm probably saying it entirely incorrectly though haha


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm *STILL* the only one who pronounces it as *"bay-u"*....
_There's something wrong with me then. :I
_


----------



## Balverine (Aug 9, 2014)

Bow like bow and arrow


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 9, 2014)

even though it's wrong, i say bee-u : U :


----------



## dulcet (Aug 9, 2014)

bow


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 9, 2014)

"Bo".
I took French, so... @_@


----------



## Danielle (Aug 10, 2014)

i took french for three years in high school so saying it any other way besides "bow" is cringe-worthy for me.


----------



## Nage (Aug 10, 2014)

if i turn my french on it's bo
otherwise it's beau
baow if i turn my chinese on but that's...
def wrong.. LOL


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 10, 2014)

This is the weirdest thread I mean
I just
I pronounce the name Beau like the proper name

petition to get a villager named Siobhan since no one would probably pronounce that correctly either


----------



## f11 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bo
Bow


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 10, 2014)

AskaRay said:


> This is the weirdest thread I mean
> I just
> I pronounce the name Beau like the proper name
> 
> petition to get a villager named Siobhan since no one would probably pronounce that correctly either



ONE LIKE ME


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 10, 2014)

bo

i've known someone irl called beau since i was born and that's how it's said


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 10, 2014)

Beh (like in becky) and au (like ouch).

Jk, idk but I'm used to saying bee-u.


----------



## Delphine (Aug 10, 2014)

Well 'bo', same way I say it in French. All these 'beeow' and 'bow' pronunciations sound super weird to me...


----------



## kuseiro (Aug 10, 2014)

Beau pronounced like bow (Bow'n'arrow, *not *bowing down)/bo, since it's the proper way to say it...
Beau/Bel/Belle~ french :'D


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 10, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> ONE LIKE ME



*high five*


----------



## Marisska (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd say it's bo or something similar


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2014)

I say Beau as in how you say "Bow" the hairpiece not what you do onstage after a performance.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bo is weird and not cute. I say Bee-u as in beautiful<3


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 11, 2014)

So I tried pronouncing it "Bee-u" like a lot of people seem to be doing
and
the four years of French i've taken comes up and slaps me in the face, crying "NO"


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm still pronouncing it as "bay-u".
It's just how I roll.


----------



## moonchu (Aug 11, 2014)

beau like 'bow' like _beau_ like lover.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Always "Bow" haha, it's the natural one


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 11, 2014)

wait why is this a thread

considering the name is very clearly taken from the French word for beautiful and that word in French is pronounced like "boh", that is literally the only way it should be pronounced

anyone who says it any other way is dead ****ing wrong


----------



## nekosync (Aug 11, 2014)

Bow. As in the "bow" in "rainbow".


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2014)

I say it like 'bow'


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

the correct way is "bow"

lmao "bee-u"


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 11, 2014)

calm down


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 11, 2014)

Bow. Cause of my heavy English/Australian accent

Omg what even is bo-u?!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7v1uTNlrho


----------



## Myst (Aug 11, 2014)

Byoo?


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Aug 11, 2014)

I say it like hair bow. Mostly because of the casino Beau Rivage plus that's how the actual word beau is pronounced. Bo. Look it up.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bow


----------



## Delphine (Aug 11, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> wait why is this a thread
> 
> considering the name is very clearly taken from the French word for beautiful and that word in French is pronounced like "boh", that is literally the only way it should be pronounced
> 
> anyone who says it any other way is dead ****ing wrong



xD

Seriously though it's 'bo'.
I wonder how you guys pronounce 'Soleil'...


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 11, 2014)

Delphine said:


> xD
> 
> Seriously though it's 'bo'.
> I wonder how you guys pronounce 'Soleil'...



So-le-il. You are french so you say it Soulei or Souleg, no? xd

And, WTF HAS THAT 7 PAGES? I ONLY ASKED HOW DO YOU SAY BEAU D:


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2014)

So-leel


----------



## Delphine (Aug 11, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> So-le-il. You are french so you say it Soulei or Souleg, no? xd
> 
> And, WTF HAS THAT 7 PAGES? I ONLY ASKED HOW DO YOU SAY BEAU D:



Nah it's more like 'so lay' :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well no: 'so ley'


----------



## EpicMeli (Aug 11, 2014)

"Bow". It's french, like "l'eau" which is pronounced low (kinda). I think?


----------



## CutiePieJacob (Aug 11, 2014)

Well in English Beau means like a sweetheart, or a admirer that is a guy. I say it like "Bow"
And in my langauge, Beau's name is Stefaon uwu;;


----------



## neon-tetra (Aug 11, 2014)

I pronounce it like Bo (with long o sound) because I think of it as if it it French.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 11, 2014)

Delphine said:


> xD
> 
> Seriously though it's 'bo'.
> I wonder how you guys pronounce 'Soleil'...



"get out already"

back when I still had her


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 11, 2014)

Huh... now that I actually have him I'm starting to say 'Bo', haha.
I think Bee-u sounds kind of cute, but I tried "Bay-u", "Bo", "Bow", and "Bee-u" on the megaphone and they all worked.

we are all winners.


----------



## _acnlxoxo_ (Aug 11, 2014)

I say "bow" I think of it like in the French way as mentioned above meaning beautiful or like admirer ^-^


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 11, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Nah it's more like 'so lay' :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well no: 'so ley'



Awh yes I was rightttt


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 12, 2014)

now I'm wondering how you guys would pronounce the first part of this card



Spoiler








spoilers its pronounced "rainbow"

ray-ee-gen-bee-yuu


----------



## ringwraith10 (Aug 12, 2014)

Seriously? This is a name that people have. All the people I've ever known who had this name pronounces it as "Bo" (yes, like Bow and Arrow). I've never heard it pronounced any other way until I read this post.


----------



## nard (Aug 12, 2014)

Even though I know it's wrong, I say "Bee-u". Just out of habit, and now I can't break it. :l


----------



## pengutango (Aug 12, 2014)

Ha, totally agree with you Fuzzling. XD "Bee-u" just sounds cuter to me. I don't care it's not the proper pronunciation. It just sounds better to me. And heck, like someone said before, it still works in the megaphone.


----------



## Meira (Aug 12, 2014)

'Bo' like the French way


----------



## lutrea (Aug 12, 2014)

Bee-u. Lol


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 13, 2014)

"Bo."  Agreeing with everyone else.  It's a French name.  That's the proper way to say it.


----------



## Crystiesc (Aug 13, 2014)

Bo, cause it's a french word. And that's how the french pronounce it.


----------



## crimsonghost99 (Aug 13, 2014)

eau = o. so  beau = bo. i would know because my last name is french


----------



## Ellacrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

I say boo like a ghost


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 13, 2014)

Bow since it's the correct french pronunciation


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 13, 2014)

Beau like bow because that's how it is in French (I'm horrible with french pronunciation otherwise though xD)
I think Boo would be a really cute pronunciation, too (that's what we call one of my cats)


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 14, 2014)

Bow, as in bow and arrow, because that's how you're supposed to say it. ╮(─▽─)╭


----------



## rose star (Aug 14, 2014)

It's pronounced 'Bo'. As in, "he's my beau." It's romantic~ *flutters eyelashes*


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

I pronounce it like Ba than saying U.Not the ssound U makes,actually U.Bau.Beau....


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 14, 2014)

I used to say it as Bee-u (as in the first syllable of beautiful) but I read it's 'Bow'
I had him in my town and I kept saying Bee-u
From the wiki:


> Beau (ぺーター, Pētā) is a lazy deer villager that appears in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. His name means 'beautiful' or 'handsome' in French, and is pronounced 'Bow'.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Aug 14, 2014)

I pronounce it "byu" like in "beautiful"... I know that's probably wrong, though.


----------



## BlueDress (Aug 15, 2014)

Bow


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 15, 2014)

Bew.


----------

